# baseboard prep



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

One area I feel like i'm slow on is baseboards. I have been sanding with a pad, then wiping down, then painting-typically latex semi-gloss. Most I have done have been already painted white, just doing re-paint on them. Thinking about running pole sander down along edges of wall and base to save time. Also it seems like there are many opinions on caulk. I have been caulking before painting, seems like it gives me a cleaner edge to trim wall into base, then i paint base last. Just curious how i could save time. I know this is a pretty basic question, I would appreciate the help!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds like your doing it right, not to sure about the pole sander. Just do it a lot you'll get quicker. Not to many things done right are fast. How long is it taking you.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with Ryan, the more you do it the faster you will get. You are doing it right. 
I am kind of slow at painting shoe.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

If you want to speed up and get a straight line prep both the walls and baseboard. Than paint the baseboard after that let it dry 24 hrs. After that tape and leave 1/16 in or less between the wall and tape caulk it and wipe it clean with a wet rag, this seals the tape so there is not any bleed around, paint your wall and you do not have to cut in the baseboard. Pull the tape off and you have a straight line and did not have to cut in which saves a lot of time. At first it will take time to tape but after you are good it is quick and saves a lot of time plus your quality will improve. I tape all trim, windows, door casings, crown, anything that touches the wall gets tape and caulk, to ensure a straight line. Thats just my process and it goes quick.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Buy a mouse sander. What sucks is when the carpenter puts the nail in the curved parts. If you work with the same guy ask him not to.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Jacob, do you use a tape dispenser? On those skinny molding tops i struggle with taping them by hand, been thinking about doing the way you speak of


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I do not use a tape dispenser. Sometimes I use a masking machine so that the base is covered with paper as well. this protects it from splatter. It just takes time but you will get fast at it. One thing I will say is do not use cheap tape it does not pull straight and is wavy. It will take you forever to get a straight line with it. I always use 3m.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

It seems like a lot of the new construction I see here, painters paint up on the wall a bit when painting the baseboard, kinda gives the illusion of the base being thicker, and it's for sure easier to cut that way. I have started doing that a bit, what's everyones thought on that?


----------



## OraarO (Oct 19, 2007)

salestrainer said:


> It seems like a lot of the new construction I see here, painters paint up on the wall a bit when painting the baseboard, kinda gives the illusion of the base being thicker, and it's for sure easier to cut that way. I have started doing that a bit, what's everyones thought on that?


I can't imagine that looks good. If you can paint a line straight enough "above" the baseboard, why can't you where the base meets the wall?
*(I don't mean YOU, salestrainer)*


----------



## fauxpat65 (Jan 16, 2010)

I use a tape and paper gun to protect the base boards from splattering paint, then use satin water based poly to seal the tape. It dries in just a couple of hours and then you can paint right over it. That seals the tape and gives you a straight line. Jacob is right about the 3m tape. It is the best. YOu just have to watch your overlaps to make sure they are straight. It takes a while to get proficient but then you will fly through it. In Faux finishing, we have to use tape and paper on everything so I am really fast at taping. You will get there too.


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

some kneepads make moving around easier and faster.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Got knee pads for sure, thanks!


----------



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> Buy a mouse sander. What sucks is when the carpenter puts the nail in the curved parts. If you work with the same guy ask him not to.


I know! totally unessesary. if they just put the pins on the flat bit, its more than enough to hold on trim. :bangin:

and i work on alot of new construction where they use wayyy to much pressure on the tank and it leaves a big "volcano" hole which needs to be sanded down before its filled.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

salestrainer said:


> Just curious how i could save time.


Speed will come with experience :thumbsup:


----------

